# Sadie, another old, old cat



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Our fury kids are sometimes just good - or even better. They just go day by day. Always - and they go good with it.

All the best to you and Sadie

Heike
with Golden Lilly and Cat Jenny


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope there is a way to treat Sadie and give you two more good time together.


----------



## aries1921 (Dec 23, 2011)

My senior kitty has that also. She has for a couple of years now. My vet put her on medicine that the pharmacist mixes with chicken flavor. Honey is 18 years old and will be 19 in July. She is very thin but eats well and seems happy. I am looking forward to at least a couple more years with this sweet cat.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My senior guy will be 16 this fall. So far he's in good health. It's hard to watch our pets age. {{hugs}}


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I know I am getting ahead of myself but it is hard not to worry...
Sadie was a kitty that I got through a rescue in 1994 (wow that seems so long ago). She was 4 years old then and when I brought her home she hid in the closet for more than a month. I used to sit just outside the closet door to talk to her and feed her and bit by bit she came to trust me and my other two cats. She is now an active member of the household and a real lovebug. 
So, we shall see what the vet has to say on Monday.
Below is a picture of my Sadie girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

ANDREA

I will be praying for Sadie and you! Monday does seem far off!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I called to try to get Sadie's lab results and, of course, her vet is off today. The office person said one of the other vets would call when they have time, probably not until this afternoon because "they are very busy on Mondays"...argghh!!
If I need to pick up medication for her I really need to do it today because my work schedule the rest of the week presents a challenge getting to the clinic. The clinic is about a 45 minute drive away with no traffic.
Oh well, I am trying not to worry...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just hate that you have to wait even longer.
Sadie is very pretty - tortoiseshell?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sorry you are having to wait until this afternoon. It's always frustrating to wait, especially when you know the results are in.

Good luck. I have 4 senior cats, the oldest is turning 16 this year and the youngest 10. The oldest is my baby and still mixes right in with the dogs when people come over to visit. He thinks he's one of them.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

coppers-mom said:


> I just hate that you have to wait even longer.
> Sadie is very pretty - tortoiseshell?


Thank-you!
I was told Sadie was a Maine Coone mix but she is so tiny that I doubt that is the case. She weighs barely over 6 pounds.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hoping for good results for miss Sadie... what a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Sadie is beautiful! I hope you hear from your vet soon and there is medication available if needed. Keep us updated please!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am praying that besitiful Sadie will be fine. Let us know how she gets on.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*

I am praying for Sadie-she sure is a beautiful cat!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, I called them again to see if someone could give me the results and they can't seem to find them...
I am not a happy camper at the moment....


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Callie, our 13 yr old calico was diagnosed with hyperthyroid this past summer. She was down to 7 lbs , constantly crying for food and restless. She is now doing well on her medication and is actually looking a little plump right now.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I finally heard from the vet and Sadie is hyperthyroid. We are going to start with a trial of medication but I may consider the isotope treatment.
I am glad that at least I know what I am dealing with for my old girl.

Jessie's Girl, what is the name of the medication you are giving your cat and have there been any side effects that you are aware of?

Thanks for everyone's thoughts and prayers. You all are the best!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very pleased to hear these results! If anything, this is one of the best things to have wrong with a senior cat. Hopefully you can get her back to normal soon with medication.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have had lots of old kitties with thyroid problems here, it's no worse that thyroid with dogs. Meds are Tapazole and little adverse reactions. The isotope is very expensive and I think kitty has to stay for awhile because poop is radioactive. With my one kitty who did not do well on Tapazole, we just removed her thyroid and then gave her supplements. Beautiful cat BTW, just stunning !!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I used to have to take anti-thyroid medicine and didn't notice any side effects.

I hope Miss Sadie recovers quickly.

My first cat as an adult was a pretty tortoiseshell. I have a soft spot for those pretty girls.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Good news....well, kind of...The best thoughts for Sadie!

Heike


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Callie aka "the princess" is taking Tapazole with no noticeable side effects. Because her thyroid levels were so high to start with, it took a while to get her dose adjusted, resulting in a few extra trips to the vet for bloodwork. I did ask our vet about the radioactive treatment and she said usually it is reserved for cats who do not tolerate the medication and that she had never had to refer any of her patients for it.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Essie, the other old old cat thread, was given Felimazole for hyperthyroidism. No side effects have been observed---other than her hating being given the pill 2x day! She never really liked being held and certainly doesn't like being given a pill


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

lgnutah said:


> Essie, the other old old cat thread, was given Felimazole for hyperthyroidism. No side effects have been observed---other than her hating being given the pill 2x day! She never really liked being held and certainly doesn't like being given a pill


Felimazole is the same medication that my vet has recommended. We'll keep our fingers and paws crossed that my Sadie girl tolerates the medication as well as the process of having to give her pills twice a day.
Dogs are so much easier to give medication to.
Thanks all! I'll keep you posted on how she is dioing with the meds.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am just seeing your post about Sadie. Glad you finally got her results and can start her treatment. She is beautiful!!! I wish you luck and will keep Sadie in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

We started off using pill pockets and Callie took them quite easily but they are expensive and the meds run about $80.00 a month so now I just wrap them in the fancy feast that she gets twice a day and she doesn't seem to notice that the pills are there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My kitty Samantha that is almost 17 is hyperthyroid. She is on meds and now back to her old sweet self again. It took awhile to get her meds right but once we did she doesnt eat like a horse and is friendly and outgoing again. And acting like a youngster again. I looked into the treatments too and they are very expensive and they have to stay at the vets for treatment for several days. My girl is shy and wouldnt do good with it.
Your girl looks alot like my girl.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I just started Sadie on the Felimazole this morning and this evening she is having diahrea and doesn't want to eat. Did any of you have this problem when you started the medication and will it clear up?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sadie seems to be tolerating the medication...yeah! No more diarrhea.
The best thing about Felimazole is the pills are very tiny and so easy to give to my cat. They slide down her throat before she even knows she had a pill in her mouth. The pills are a perfect color too...hot pink for my princess Sadie.
She seems to be yowling less and is not begging for food as often. So at the moment she seems to be doing well. She will have her blood tested in about two weeks to make sure her dosage is adjusted correctly.
Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

You can get them in a chewable form too. Kind of pricey, but worth it if it's the only way to get it in them. Glad to hear she's doing better.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It has been more than 2 weeks since Sadie started the medication so she returned to the vet for a re-check, B/P check and blood test to make sure the thyroid levels have improved. I won't know the results until Monday. I am hoping the levels have stabilized so I don't have to increase the medication to twice a day. Sadie is not all that wild about being given pills.
Her weight has dropped more so the vet is thinking we may end up increasing the meds...:no: Her blood pressure was elevated, as well, which may be due to they hyperthyroidism.
We'll see, hoping for the best on Monday for my sweet old Sadie cat.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The good news is that the medication levels look good and I can continue the Felimazole as a once a day treatment...YEAH!
However the blood work showed that Sadie has an infection so we are starting her on an antibiotic. It is a liquid and is cherry flavored so I am sure she is totally loving it....(not so much!)
I am really glad the thyroid levels are looking good so we are on the right track there. My old lady is hanging in there....


----------

